# Άρθρα και Έρευνες > Άρθρα & Μελέτες Μελών >  β-αλανίνη: Μπορεί να κάνει τη διαφορά για εσάς;

## Muscleboss

*β-αλανίνη: Μπορεί να κάνει τη διαφορά για εσάς;

*Ενώ υπάρχουν πολλά αποτελεσματικά συμπληρώματα στην αγορά για τα οποία οι αθλητές αναρωτιούνται τελικά πόση βελτίωση επιφέρουν, η β-αλανίνη είναι ένα συμπλήρωμα η ευεργετικότητα του οποίου έχει αποδειχθεί επανελειμμένα. 
Αν κατανοήσετε τι ακριβώς είναι η β-αλανίνη θα μπορείτε να βεβαιωθείτε οτι μεγιστοποιείτε τα οφέλη της. Παρακάτω λοιπόν θα βρείτε περισσότερες πληροφορίες για το τι είναι η βήτα-αλανίνη, πώς να τη χρησιμοποιείτε και τι πλεονεκτήματα έχει στην προπόνησή σας.




*Τι είναι η β-αλανίνη
*
Η β-αλανίνη είναι ένα από τα μη-απαραίτητα αμινοξέα το οποίο δε συναντάται εύκολα σε μια συνηθισμένη διατροφή από κοτόπουλο, μοσχάρι, ορό γάλακτος ή ψάρι. Για το λόγο αυτό, η φυσική λήψη μιας σημαντικής δόσης του από τροφές είναι σχετικά δύσκολη. 
Όταν απορροφάται από το σώμα μας, η β-αλανίνη μετατρέπεται σε καρνοσίνη (carnosine), η οποία έχει εξυπηρετεί την αύξηση της αντοχής σας, της δύναμής σας, αλλά και της μυικής σας ανάπτυξης. 
Για όσους γυμνάζονται σκληρά στο γυμναστήριο, αυτό θα τους βοηθήσει να γυμναστούν ακόμα σκληρότερα με άμεσο αποτέλεσμα τα αυξημένα μυικά κέρδη.
Επιπλέον, για όσους προσπαθούν να προπονηθούν πιο έντονα αυξάνοντας το μεταβολισμό τους, με μικρότερα διαλλείματα, η β-αλανίνη θα τους βοηθήσει να ξεκουραστούν πιο γρήγορα μεταξύ των σετ, να κάψουν περισσότερες θερμίδες και να αυξήσουν την έντση της προπόνησής τους. 


*Πώς δουλεύει η β-αλανίνη στο σώμα μας* 

Κοιτώντας με μεγαλύτερη προσοχή το τι κάνει η β-αλανίνη στο σώμα μας, πρέπει να ψάξουμε λίγο καλύτερα την σύνδεσή της με την καρνοσίνη. Είναι μέσω της β-αναλίνης το ότι η καρνοσίνη πραγματικά επιδρά στο σώμα μας, και αυτό πρέπει να κατανοήσουμε σε αυτό το συμπλήρωμα. 
Η καρνοσίνη μπορεί να βρεθεί και στους δύο τύπους μυικών ινών του σώματος μας, αλλά έχει μεγαλύτερη συγκέντρωση στις ίνες τυπου ΙΙ, οι οποίες επικεντρώνονται περισσότερο στις ασκήσεις μέγιστης δύναμης και έντασης.

 

Όταν πραγματοποιούνται ασκήσεις υψηλής έντασης, το σώμα μας ξεκινά να συσσωρεύει μεγάλες ποσότητες ιόντων υδρογόνου, τα οποία έχουν ως αποτέλεσμα το σώμα μας να εισέρχεται σε μια πιο όξινη κατάσταση. Είναι αυτή η άυξηση ιόντων υδρογόνου που προκαλεί την αύξηση επιπέδων γαλακτικού οξέως στο σώμα μας, το οποίο με τη σειρά του προκαλεί αίσθημα κούρασης και τελικά προκαλεί το σταμάτημα της άσκησης. 
Αν έχετε μεγάλη αύξηση γαλακτικού οξέως στις προπονήσεις σας, αυτό θα είναι ένας περιοριστικός παράγοντας στις συνολικές επιδόσεις σας και μακροπρόθεσμα θα επηρεάσει τις επιδόσεις σας. 
Ωστόσο, όταν η καρνοσίνη, όταν βρίσκεται στο σώμα, λειτουργεί σαν μία ενδοκυτταρική αποθήκη, η οποία βοηθά στην σταθεροποίηση του μυικού pH και ακόμα απορροφά τα πλεονάζοντα ιόντα υδρογόνου που απελευθερώνονται κατά τη διάρκεια της άσκησης. 
Όσο περισσότερη καρνοσίνη βρίσκεται στο σύστημά σας, τόσο λιγότερες πιθανότητες έχετε να υποφέρετε από υψηλά επίπεδα γαλακτικού οξέως. 
Η λήψη συμπληρωματικής β-αλανίνης, θα αυξήσει αποτελεσματικά τα επίπεδα καρνοσίνης στο σώμα σας με τις μεγαλύτερες αυξήσεις να παρουσιάζονται από δώδεκα εβδομάδες συνεχής λήψης.
Επειδή η λήψη άμεσης καρνοσίνης δεν είναι δυνατή και αποτελεσματική, η συμπληρωματική λήψη β-αλανίνης είναι η καλύτερη επιλογή. 


*Ποιός δε χρειάζεται β-αλανίνη
*
Ενώ η συμπληρωματική λήψη β-αλανίνης θα βοηθήσει τους περισσότερους αθλητές, υπάρχει και μαι κατηγορία αθλητών που δε θα δούν μεγάλες διαφορές από τη λήψη της. Αυτοί είναι οι αθλητές αντοχής, απλά γιατί το σώμα τους δεν παράγει τόσο μεγάλες ποσότητες ιόντων υδρογόνου και δεν έχουν τόσο μεγάλη συσσώρευση γαλακτικού οξέως όπως οι άλλοι αθλητές. 


*β-αλανίνη Vs. Κρεατίνη
*
Πολλοί άνθρωποι συχνά ρωτούν αν η β-αλανίνη μπορεί να δουλέψει καλύτερα από την κρεατίνη στην αύξηση της δυναμικής εξασκητικής διάρκειας, αλλά είναι σημαντικό να σημειώσουμε ότι κάνουν διαφορετικά πράγματα. 
Η κρεατίνη συνεισφέρει στο να επιβεβαιώσει ότι έχετε αρκετά αποθέματα ΑΤΡ (μόριο υψηλής ενέργειας που τροφοδοτεί την άσκηση), ενώ η β-αλανίνη εργάζεται στο να επιτύχει τις καλύτερες συνθήκες γις τη συνέχιση της άσκησης. 
Για αυτό το λόγο, είναι ουσιαστικά το καλύτερο να χρησιμοποιείτε και τα δύο συμπληρώματα αν είναι δυνατόν. 




*Πώς λαμβάνεται η β-αλανίνη
*
Τυπικά συστίνεται να γίνεται μια φάση φορτώματος στη β-αλανίνη, ξεκινώντας με 6γρ την ημέρα σπασμένα σε 2 με 3 δόσεις μέσα στην ημέρα για τις πρώτες 6 ημέρες. Έπειτα ακολουθεί η φάση της συντήρησης λαμβάνοντας 3 γρ σπασμένα σε 3 δόσεις. 
Σημειώστε ότι όταν πρωτοξεκινήσετε να παίρνετε β-αλανίνη μπορεί να νιώσετε μια μικρά τσιμπήματα στο σώμα σας γιατί τα νεύρα κάτω από το δέρμα σας ενεργοποιούνται. Μην ανησυχήσετε αν αισθανθείτε κάτι τέτοιο, στην ουσία είναι καλό σημάδι ότι το συμπλήρωμα δουλεύει όπως πρέπει. 
Ακόμη θυμηθείτε ότι συνήθως χρειάζεται περίπου 2 εβδομάδες να παρατηρήσετε τα πρώτα θετικά αποτελέσματα στις επιδόσεις σας, για αυτό αν δεν παρατηρήσετε κάτι αμέσως, μην τα παρατήσετε εύκολα. 
Επιπλέον, κάποιοι αθλητές παρατηρούν ότι η β-αλανίνη δουλεύει καλά και προς την αύξηση της αγγειοδιαστολής, καθώς η καρνοσίνη λειτουργεί επίσης και σαν πρόδρομος του νιτρικού οξειδίου. 




*Η βέλτιστη μίξη β-αλανίνης
*
Όπως ακριβώς και η κρεατίνη, η β-αλανίνη φαίνεται ότι δουλεύει καλύτερα όταν συνοδεύεται από υδατάνθρακες, λόγω της αύξησης στην ινσουλίνη που προκαλείται, επιταχύνοντας την απορρόφηση από τα μυικά κύτταρα. 
Λοιπόν, αν ψάχνετε έναν τρόπο να επιμηκύνετε τις προπονήσεις σας ώστε να προπονήστε σκληρότερα και να επιτυγχάνετε περισσότερα σε κάθε προπόνησή σας, σκεφτείτε σοβαρά τη χρήση β-αλανίνης. Η κόπωση είναι κάτι που αντιμετωπίζουν πολλοί αθλητές, ειδικά όταν βρίσκονται σε φάση δίαιτας και ο,τιδήποτε μπορεί να αυξήσει τη διάρκειά τους θα βοηθήσει σίγουρα στην πρόοδό τους.

_(ΜΒ+bbing.com)_

----------


## Dreiko

πολυ ωραιο αρθρο,χρειαζοτανε!!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Η β-αλανινη ειναι απο τα λιγα συμληρωματα που τα εχω στανταρ.... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Tasos Green

πολυ καλο άρθρο... :03. Thumb up:   :03. Clap:

----------


## TEFAAtzis

εντυπωσεις απο κανενα που την χρησιμοποιεισαι ετσι οπως αναφερεται στο αρθρο???

----------


## aqua_bill

:03. Clap: thank u

----------


## vp2

Πολύ καλό άρθρο!
Δεν πρέπει όμως να υπάρχει και διακοπή στη χρήση της;Από όσο ξέρω δεν προτείνεται συνεχής λήψη Β-Αλανίνης.
Ποιο είναι λοιπόν το χρονικό όριο στη διακοπή χρήση της;Ξέρουμε;

----------


## Georges

> εντυπωσεις απο κανενα που την χρησιμοποιεισαι ετσι οπως αναφερεται στο αρθρο???


Δουλεύει αλλά πρέπει να της δώσεις πολύ χρόνο.

----------


## Giannistzn

> Πολύ καλό άρθρο!
> Δεν πρέπει όμως να υπάρχει και διακοπή στη χρήση της;Από όσο ξέρω δεν προτείνεται συνεχής λήψη Β-Αλανίνης.
> Ποιο είναι λοιπόν το χρονικό όριο στη διακοπή χρήση της;Ξέρουμε;


Εαν δεν κανω λαθος, καλο ειναι μετα απο 2μηνες πανω κατω χρηση της να κανεις 1 μηνα off για να μην εξαντλεις την ταυρινη του οργανισμου σου.

Μπορει με συμπληρωματικη ληψη ταυρινης να μην χρειαζεται να την κοβεις? Ή δεν ειναι ευκολη η ληψη ταυρινης? (δεν ξερω εαν υπαρχουν συμπληρωματα ή πηγες για να παιρνει καποιος)

----------


## spyros92

πολυ ωραιο αρθρο! που μπορουμε να βρουμε καθαρη β-αλανινη? γιατι συνηθως ειναι σε συμπληρωματα με διαφορα αλλα μεσα και οχι καθαρη

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Εαν δεν κανω λαθος, καλο ειναι μετα απο 2μηνες πανω κατω χρηση της να κανεις 1 μηνα off για να μην εξαντλεις την ταυρινη του οργανισμου σου.
> 
> Μπορει με συμπληρωματικη ληψη ταυρινης να μην χρειαζεται να την κοβεις? Ή δεν ειναι ευκολη η ληψη ταυρινης? (δεν ξερω εαν υπαρχουν συμπληρωματα ή πηγες για να παιρνει καποιος)


υπαρχουν συμπληρωματα ταυρινης.

εκει που εχω μια ενσταση ειναι αυτο που λεει οτι θελει υ/α για καλυτερη απορροφηση και αναφερει και το παραδειγμα της κρεατινης το οποιο εχει καταρριφθει εδω και καιρο...θα το ψαξω





> πολυ ωραιο αρθρο! που μπορουμε να βρουμε καθαρη β-αλανινη? γιατι συνηθως ειναι σε συμπληρωματα με διαφορα αλλα μεσα και οχι καθαρη


ψαξε εχει η Universal,μπορεις και απο bulk!

----------


## deluxe

Θελει off ή οχι;

----------


## Devil

> Θελει off ή οχι;


εξαρτατε απο τις δοσεις.... αν το πας καθημερινα 4-6γρ λογικα θα θελει οφ.... αν πας μονο για 2-3γρ τις μερες προπονησης δεν νομιζω πως ειναι αναγκαιο...

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Μπραβο Πολυνεικε για το αρθρο ειναι αναλυτικοτατο!! :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Μπραβο Πολυνεικε για το αρθρο ειναι αναλυτικοτατο!!


To αρθρο το εφτιαξε ο Πανος :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

> To αρθρο το εφτιαξε ο Πανος


Nαι οντως  :01. Sad:  ναυαγησα απλα επειδη κοιταξα στο σχολιασμο δεν εδωσα σημασια στο αρχικο ποστ.(phail!!! :08. One Laugh: )

Mπραβο και στον Πανο. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## spyros92

ψαξε εχει η Universal,μπορεις και απο bulk!


αν μπορεις στειλε μου ενα πμ για το bulk  αν ξερεις

----------


## spyros92

> εξαρτατε απο τις δοσεις.... αν το πας καθημερινα 4-6γρ λογικα θα θελει οφ.... αν πας μονο για 2-3γρ τις μερες προπονησης δεν νομιζω πως ειναι αναγκαιο...


εσυ πως προτεινεις την χρηση της? εψαξα στο φορουμ κ δεν βρηκα καποια συζητηση

----------


## deluxe

> εξαρτατε απο τις δοσεις.... αν το πας καθημερινα 4-6γρ λογικα θα θελει οφ.... αν πας μονο για 2-3γρ τις μερες προπονησης δεν νομιζω πως ειναι αναγκαιο...


Αν την παιρνεις ομως μονο τις ημερες προπονησης, θα εχουμε τα αποτελεσματα που περιμενουμε απο αυτη;

----------


## beefmeup

οχι,καλυτερα να την περνεις συνεχωμενα καθε μερα..η δραση της ειναι συσωρευτικη κ θελει χρονο.

----------


## Devil

> Αν την παιρνεις ομως μονο τις ημερες προπονησης, θα εχουμε τα αποτελεσματα που περιμενουμε απο αυτη;





> οχι,καλυτερα να την περνεις συνεχωμενα καθε μερα..η δραση της ειναι συσωρευτικη κ θελει χρονο.


αυτο που ειπε ο beef... :03. Thumb up: 

σχεδον ολες οι ερευνες που εχω δει ειναι με συνεχομενη χρηση... δλδ μιλαμε για 8-12 εβδομαδες....

----------


## dromeas

Παιδια μπορει καποιος να αναφερει πραγματα σχετικα με παρενεργειες η επιπτωσεις με τη χρηση της?Οχι αν θα παθει καποιος εμφραγμα η καρκινο του προστατη πχ (δεν ζηταω αποδιοπομπαιους τραγους οπως κανουν καποιοι που χρεωνουν τα προβληματα απ τον ασχημο τροπο ζωης που ακολουθουν στα συμπληρωματα που λαμβανουν).Γενικοτερα γνωριζουμε για παραδειγμα οτι η κρεατινη εχει ως συνεπεια την κρεατινινη η οποια κατακαθεται στα νεφρα και απαιτει ποσοτητες νερου για να αποβληθει.Για την β_αλανινη τη γνωριζουμε σε αναλογη βαση και ειδικοτερα τι γνωριζουμε για την προληψη απο τυχον παρενεργειες?

----------


## beefmeup

οχι δεν εχουν αναφερθει μεχρι τωρα στις δοσεις,κ στα χρονικα διαστηματα που εγιναν καποιες μελετες..

----------


## Dimitrios

Επειδή σκέφτομαι το στακάρισμα μετά τις γιορτές κρεατίνης με β-αλανίνη θα ήθελα να μου πείτε για πόσο διάστημα θα πρέπει να τα παρω. Το λέω επειδή παραπάνω προτείνεται η χρήση της β-αλανίνης για 8-12 βδομάδες δηλαδή ενα τρίμηνο και την κρεατίνη δεν θέλω να την χρησιμοποιήσω για πάνω από ένα μήνα συνεχόμενο.
Επίσης το στακάρισμα καθαρής μονουδρικής της ΟΝ με την Beta ala-9 της Universal είναι κομπλέ; (Σόρρυ για το οφ)

----------


## Devil

> Επειδή σκέφτομαι το στακάρισμα μετά τις γιορτές κρεατίνης με β-αλανίνη θα ήθελα να μου πείτε για πόσο διάστημα θα πρέπει να τα παρω. Το λέω επειδή παραπάνω προτείνεται η χρήση της β-αλανίνης για 8-12 βδομάδες δηλαδή ενα τρίμηνο και την κρεατίνη δεν θέλω να την χρησιμοποιήσω για πάνω από ένα μήνα συνεχόμενο.
> Επίσης το στακάρισμα καθαρής μονουδρικής της ΟΝ με την Beta ala-9 της Universal είναι κομπλέ; (Σόρρυ για το οφ)


εγω θα ελεγα πως θελει ενα μινιμουμ χρηση 8 εβδομαδων..... απο εκει και περα θα προτεινα φαση loading για ενα μηνα.... στα 6γρ και μετα για τον επωμενο στα 4γρ...

----------


## Dimitrios

> εγω θα ελεγα πως θελει ενα μινιμουμ χρηση 8 εβδομαδων..... απο εκει και περα θα προτεινα φαση loading για ενα μηνα.... στα 6γρ και μετα για τον επωμενο στα 4γρ...


Και την κρεατίνη που θα την έχω για 4 βδομάδες πότε που προτείνεις να την βάλω; Σε ποια φάση εννοώ του φωρτόματος της αλανίνης ή στην συντήρηση;

----------


## Devil

> Και την κρεατίνη που θα την έχω για 4 βδομάδες πότε που προτείνεις να την βάλω; Σε ποια φάση εννοώ του φωρτόματος της αλανίνης ή στην συντήρηση;


οχι δεν προτεινω 4... αλλα 8 και την κρεατινη....

----------


## Dimitrios

> οχι δεν προτεινω 4... αλλα 8 και την κρεατινη....


Σόρρυ αν ξεφεύγω(αν είναι διέγραψε το σχόλιο και στείλε μου αν είναι ένα π.μ.  :01. Wink:  ) το beta ala9 που θα το στακάρω μάλλον και με πολυβιταμίνη Anavite σύνολο θα παίρνω 16000mg X 2 από την πολυβιταμίνη και μετά άλλα 2000mg Χ 2 από beta ala 9 σύνολο 7200mg>6000mg της συνιστώμενης για φόρτωμα και των 4000mg της συντήρησης.
Τι μου προτείνεις;

Eπαναλαμβάνω σόρρυ για το οφ :01. Smile:

----------


## deluxe

Το εχεις γραψει σε 30 διαφορετικα θεματα και παντου σου ειπαν οτι δεν υπαρχει προβλημα. Γιατι φοβασαι τοσο;  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Devil

> Σόρρυ αν ξεφεύγω(αν είναι διέγραψε το σχόλιο και στείλε μου αν είναι ένα π.μ.  ) το beta ala9 που θα το στακάρω μάλλον και με πολυβιταμίνη Anavite σύνολο θα παίρνω 16000mg X 2 από την πολυβιταμίνη και μετά άλλα 2000mg Χ 2 από beta ala 9 σύνολο 7200mg>6000mg της συνιστώμενης για φόρτωμα και των 4000mg της συντήρησης.
> Τι μου προτείνεις;
> 
> Eπαναλαμβάνω σόρρυ για το οφ


κρατα την anavite στις 6cps την ημερα ( 3,2γρ β-αλανινη ) και 4cps απο beta ala9 την ημερα.... ετσι φτανεις τα 5,8γρ β-αλανινης περιπου την ημερα.... και κρατα το για οσο παει... :01. Wink:

----------


## Dimitrios

> κρατα την anavite στις 6cps την ημερα ( 3,2γρ β-αλανινη ) και 4cps απο beta ala9 την ημερα.... ετσι φτανεις τα 5,8γρ β-αλανινης περιπου την ημερα.... και κρατα το για οσο παει...


Ok ευχαριστώ! :02. Welcome:

----------


## yokozuna

Μπράβο για το πολύ καλό άρθρο που γεμίζει με γνώσεις και εμάς που δε ξέρουμε πολλά ακόμα..

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Προτείνεται λήψη με γεμάτο ή άδειο στομάχι;

----------


## Giannistzn

Καλυτερα με αδειο στομαχι (καπου ειχε πει ο devil οτι ειναι το βελτιστο για να μην εχεις θεμα με carriers αμινοξεων)

----------


## Devil

> Καλυτερα με αδειο στομαχι (καπου ειχε πει ο devil οτι ειναι το βελτιστο για να μην εχεις θεμα με carriers αμινοξεων)


ναι αυτο....  3 δοσεις των 2γρ η μια με αδειο στομαχι...

----------


## Giannistzn

Καλο ειναι η 1/3 να ειναι με αδειο στομαχι και βελτιστο 3/3 με αδειο στομαχι ή δεν παιζει ρολο?

----------


## Devil

> Καλο ειναι η 1/3 να ειναι με αδειο στομαχι και βελτιστο 3/3 με αδειο στομαχι ή δεν παιζει ρολο?


καλητερο ειναι ολες να ειναι με αδειο στομαχι...

δεν ειναι δυσκολο.... πρωι πριν το πρωινο... πριν την προπονηση.... μετα την προπονηση... απλα καθηστερεις το γευμα κανα 15'...

----------


## Giannistzn

Καλα δεν εχω θεμα γιατι ετσι και αλλιως 3-4 γευματα κανω μεσα στη μερα, οποτε εχω ωρες με αδειο στομαχι. Ενημερωτικα ρωταω γιατι την καλοσκεφτομαι  :01. Mr. Green: 

Μετα απο την προπονηση β-αλανινη και whey μετα απο ποσο? κανενα 15 οσο το γευμα?

Επισης κατι αλλο, δεν παιζει ρολο οι ωρες αναμεσα στις δοσεις? π.χ. το πρωι λεμε τωρα στις 8 μετα περνανε 5-6ωρες μεχρι την προπονηση αλλα μετα ειναι μικρο το διαστημα, 1 - 1 30 ωρα

----------


## Devil

> Καλα δεν εχω θεμα γιατι ετσι και αλλιως 3-4 γευματα κανω μεσα στη μερα, οποτε εχω ωρες με αδειο στομαχι. Ενημερωτικα ρωταω γιατι την καλοσκεφτομαι 
> 
> Μετα απο την προπονηση β-αλανινη και whey μετα απο ποσο? κανενα 15-20λεπτο ?


ναι καπου εκει...μια χαρα ειναι... dont worry δεν χανεις το anabolic window.... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Giannistzn

> ναι καπου εκει...μια χαρα ειναι... *dont worry δεν χανεις το anabolic window*....


Ναι σιγα δεν το ειπα για αυτο  :01. Mr. Green:  για να δρασει σωστα η αλανινη ρωτησα  :01. Wink:  τσεκαρε και πιο πανω αλλη μια ερωτηση που εκανα edit

----------


## Devil

οχι δεν παιζει ρολο... φτανει να παιρνεις την ποσοτητα... :01. Wink:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> καλητερο ειναι ολες να ειναι με αδειο στομαχι...
> 
> δεν ειναι δυσκολο.... πρωι πριν το πρωινο... *πριν την προπονηση*.... μετα την προπονηση... απλα καθηστερεις το γευμα κανα 15'...


δεν ειχε παρει καπου το ματι σου οτι δεν ειναι και ο,τι καλυτερο να την παιρνεις pre?

----------


## Devil

> δεν ειχε παρει καπου το ματι σου οτι δεν ειναι και ο,τι καλυτερο να την παιρνεις pre?


ναι ισχυει.... δρα στο gaba... αλλα με 2γρ δεν φαινετε να υπαρχει θεμα απο οτι καταλαβα...

----------


## exkaliber

οσοι την δοκιμασατε για πειτε
τι ακριβως σας προσφερε η αλανινη?

----------


## Devil

> οσοι την δοκιμασατε για πειτε
> τι ακριβως σας προσφερε η αλανινη?


φαγουρα.... :01. Razz: 

χοντρικα σου δινει 1-2ρεπς παραπανω...

----------


## sifounas1

πολυ καλο αρθρο......ενδιαφερον πληροφοριες αν και δεν εχω κανει χρηση ουτε αλανινης ουτε κρεατινης στο συντομο μελλον θα τα δοκιμασω και τα 2 για να πω μια γνωμη

----------


## exkaliber

για φαγουρα εχω τις ψειρες  :01. Razz: 


αξιζει ομως να παρεις κατι για 2 επαναληψεις επιπλεον  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Devil

> για φαγουρα εχω τις ψειρες 
> 
> 
> *αξιζει ομως να παρεις κατι για 2 επαναληψεις επιπλεον*


εσυ θα το κρινεις αυτο.... :01. Wink:

----------


## Lao

Ερώτημα...

Η β-αλανίνη, δουλεύει αθροιστικά;

Δηλαδή, ας πούμε ότι κάποιος παίρνει π.χ. 3 γραμμάρια την μέρα και βλέπει αποτέλεσμα σε Χ χρονικό διάστημα.

Αν κάποιος παίρνει 1,5 γραμμάριο την μέρα, θα δει αποτέλεσμα σε Χ επί 2 χρονικό διάστημα ή από τα 3 γραμμάρια και κάτω είτε πάρουμε 1, 2 κτλ για όσο καιρό και να το κάνουμε δεν θα υπάρξει αποτέλεσμα;

Με λίγα λόγια, είναι το όριο των 3 γραμμαρίων το «κάτω μαξιλάρι»;

----------


## beefmeup

ετσι λεει εδω..

Επιδραση στην συνθεση μυικης καρνοσινης απο δυο πρωτοκολλα ληψης β-αλανινης.

----------


## Lao

> ετσι λεει εδω..
> 
> Επιδραση στην συνθεση μυικης καρνοσινης απο δυο πρωτοκολλα ληψης β-αλανινης.


Ωραίος, άρα υπάρχει και η επιλογή να παίρνει κάποιος, ας πούμε 1,6 γραμμάριο απλά θα δει τα αποτελέσματα πιο μετά.  :03. Thumb up: 

Βέβαια, αν από τα 3 γραμμάρια και πάνω σταματάμε στους 2 μήνες, ένα ερώτημα είναι αν με 1,6 θα μπορούσαμε να σταματήσουμε στους 4. Φαντάζομαι ότι αυτό δεν μπορεί να απαντηθεί λόγω έλλειψης ερευνών...

----------


## Giannistzn

Χμμ, αν ειναι οντως ετσι, θα μπορουσε να δουλευει και με loading? Δηλαδη, εαν στα 3γρ δουλευει στο Χ διαστημα, αυξανεις δοσολογια τις πρωτες μερες (δεν ξερω αν εχει sides ή σου κατεβαζει αποτομα την ταυρινη) και μετα συνεχιζεις με π.χ. 1,5-2 γρ και δουλευεις κανονικα?

Νομιζω θα ηταν ενδιαφερον εαν γινεται, αντι για 1,5-2 γρ π.χ. για 3-4 μηνες

----------


## s0k0s

Ακυρη ερωτηση, στοπ δεν χρειαζεται να κανουμε στην ληψη της αλανινης; ή μετα απο καποιο χρονικο διαστημα χρειαζεται; Ειμαι στα 6γρ ημερησιος τωρα, σπαστα στα στα 2γρ 3 φορες. Σταθερα ετσι συνεχιζω;

----------


## beefmeup

> Ωραίος, άρα υπάρχει και η επιλογή να παίρνει κάποιος, ας πούμε 1,6 γραμμάριο απλά θα δει τα αποτελέσματα πιο μετά. 
> 
> Βέβαια, αν από τα 3 γραμμάρια και πάνω σταματάμε στους 2 μήνες, ένα ερώτημα είναι αν με 1,6 θα μπορούσαμε να σταματήσουμε στους 4. Φαντάζομαι ότι αυτό δεν μπορεί να απαντηθεί λόγω έλλειψης ερευνών...


ειχαμε κανει μια κουβεντα στο περιπου κ εδω.

----------


## Lao

> Ακυρη ερωτηση, στοπ δεν χρειαζεται να κανουμε στην ληψη της αλανινης; ή μετα απο καποιο χρονικο διαστημα χρειαζεται; Ειμαι στα 6γρ ημερησιος τωρα, σπαστα στα στα 2γρ 3 φορες. Σταθερα ετσι συνεχιζω;


Κάνουμε off περίπου πάνω στο δίμηνο.




> ειχαμε κανει μια κουβεντα στο περιπου κ εδω.


Thanks beef. θα το ξανακοιτάξω. :08. Toast:

----------


## s0k0s

> Κάνουμε off περίπου πάνω στο δίμηνο.


Και περιπου ποτε μπορω να την ξανα ξεκινησω;

----------


## average_joe

γυρω στις 9 εβδομαδες στη δοσολογια που λες παραπανω.

κοιτα τη συζητηση εδω.
Φορτωμα με καρνοσυνη κ περιοδος αποβολης απο τον ανθρωπινο μυικο ιστο.

εντιτ. αν θες να το πας με βαση το αρθρο καντα 4γρ για 8 εβδομαδες.
το παραπανω τζαμπα θα παει.

----------


## Ευρης

Η ληψη β-αλανινης υπαρχει περιπτωση να επηρεασει αρνητικα τη γραμμωση?

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

oχι

----------


## Giannistzn

Το αντίθετο βασικα, μάλλον βοηθάει αφού αυξάνει την αντοχή (στο αεροβιο)

----------


## Ευρης

Θα το χρησιμοποιησω, μ φαινεται σπουδαιο συπληρωμα..

----------


## Apollonas

Εγώ την βάζω μαζί με κρεατίνη και είναι σούπερ preworkout...!!! Πολύ καλό boost...!!!

----------


## aqua_bill

20-25  λεπτά πριν το γυμναστήριο θα είχα νόημα η χρήση 5γρ κιτρουλίνης και 2.5 αλανίνης?

----------


## s0k0s

> 20-25  λεπτά πριν το γυμναστήριο θα είχα νόημα η χρήση 5γρ κιτρουλίνης και 2.5 αλανίνης?


Ξεκινα με 2-3γρ. κιτρουλινης κ μετα ανεβα στα 5γρ. καλυτερα(μην σ στειλει τουαλετα)  :01. Wink:  (για πρηξιματα κ φλεβα)
αλανινη γτ δν ξεκινας πριν το πρωινο 2γρ. κ πριν το γυμν 2γρ. (ολα με αδειο στομαχι); απλα ετσι κ καλα παει περιπου..

----------


## morbit_killer

> 20-25  λεπτά πριν το γυμναστήριο θα είχα νόημα η χρήση 5γρ κιτρουλίνης και 2.5 αλανίνης?


Απέφυγε την κιτρουλίνη ε3ίναι ότι χειρότερο για μυϊκή ανάπτυξη το ξέρω εκ πείρας

----------


## s0k0s

> Απέφυγε την κιτρουλίνη ε3ίναι ότι χειρότερο για μυϊκή ανάπτυξη το ξέρω εκ πείρας


Πως δλδ; Γιατι;

----------


## aqua_bill

> Απέφυγε την κιτρουλίνη ε3ίναι ότι χειρότερο για μυϊκή ανάπτυξη το ξέρω εκ πείρας


δηλαδή? πρωτη φορα το ακούω αυτό.για γίνε πιο συγκριμένος

----------


## Devil

> Απέφυγε την κιτρουλίνη ε3ίναι ότι χειρότερο για μυϊκή ανάπτυξη το ξέρω εκ πείρας


για πες μας και γιατι..... και αν εχεις και κατι που να το στηριζει καλο ειναι να το ποσταρεις....

----------


## Panosss

Παίρνω 1,6 γρ 30 λεπτά πριν την προπόνηση εδώ και 3 ημέρες. Μαζί παίρνω και 3 γρ κιτρουλίνη
Δεν είχα κανένα απολύτως side effect (τσιμπήματα κλπ) ενώ η αντοχή μου στην προπόνηση με βάρη θα έλεγα οτι... είναι μάλλον η ίδια!
Ίσως να παίρνω μικρή ποσότητα, δεν ξέρω

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

1oν ειναι μικρη η ποσοτητα και 2ον ειναι πολυ νωρις...μη φοβασαι ανεβασε τη δοση στα 3-4γρ σπαστα μεσα στη μερα,δε θα παθεις τπτ.

----------


## s0k0s

Εγω επαιρνα οπως με ειπε ο ντεβιλ 6γρ. σπαστα σε 3 φορες.. και ειδα διαφορες  :01. Wink: 
αμα θες δοκιμασε το...

----------


## ΦΩΤΗΣ83

Β αλανινη μπορεί να το χωρίσουμε και σε δυο δώσεις δηλαδή 
3 γρ το πρωί πριν το πρωινό σου και αλλά 3 γρ πριν την προπόνηση ..
Βασικά έχω ακούσει για καλύτερη απορρόφηση πρέπει να λαμβάνετε με άδειο στομάχι και επίσης με κάποιο υδατάνθρακα…
Για πριν την προπό αν βάλουμε μαζί κρεατίνη κάποιο σύνθετο υδατάνθρακα β αλανινη γλουταμινη και bcaa είναι λάθος 30 λεπτά πριν την προπόνηση?

----------


## s0k0s

Δεν χρειαζεται υ/α η β-αλανινη.

----------


## ΦΩΤΗΣ83

> Δεν χρειαζεται υ/α η β-αλανινη.


Ευχαριστώ φιλέ..
Αλλά δεν μου απάντησες το άλλο που ρώτησα?
Αν καταναλώσω όλα μαζί κρεατίνη αλανινη γλουταμινη και bcaa είναι λάθος ?

----------


## s0k0s

Κρεατινη μπορεις με διαφορα 3-4 λεπτακια  :01. Wink: 
bcaa δεν γνωριζω γιαυτο δεν απανταω.
Γλουταμινη ειναι μεταπροπονητικη οποτε παρε κανονικα.

----------


## jimnys

> Κρεατινη μπορεις με διαφορα 3-4 λεπτακια


υπαρχει καποιος ιδιαιτερος λογος για αυτην την χρονικη διαφορα ?  :01. Unsure:  γιατι εγω βαζω κρεατινη - αλανινη μαζι στο σεικερ...αλλαζει κατι ? να μου πεις τι ψαχνω..δεν θα κανει αυτη η λεπτομερια την διαφορα..

----------


## s0k0s

προσωπικα δν νμζω να εχει διαφορα, ουτε σ αλλος στην πηγη τους μαζι θα ειναι.. απλα να εχουμε να κανουμε κατι παραπανο  :01. Razz:  Κ γω μαζι τα εριχνα + κιτρουλινη..

----------


## Devil

> Β αλανινη μπορεί να το χωρίσουμε και σε δυο δώσεις δηλαδή 
> 3 γρ το πρωί πριν το πρωινό σου και αλλά 3 γρ πριν την προπόνηση ..
> Βασικά έχω ακούσει για καλύτερη απορρόφηση πρέπει να λαμβάνετε με άδειο στομάχι και επίσης με κάποιο υδατάνθρακα…
> Για πριν την προπό αν βάλουμε μαζί κρεατίνη κάποιο σύνθετο υδατάνθρακα β αλανινη γλουταμινη και bcaa είναι λάθος 30 λεπτά πριν την προπόνηση?


δεν θελει υδατανθρακα....

κρεατινη μπορεις να βαλεις ανετα.... και βασικα θα ελεγα πως ειναι ακομα καλητερα.... και bcaa το ιδιο....

απο εκει και περα η γλουταμινη ειναι για πεταμα... εφοσον εχεις τα bcaa εισαι μια χαρα δεν την χρειαζεσαι....

σπασε την β-αλανινη σε 3 δωσεις... πχ... πρωι-πριν προπο-μετα.... η' πρωι μεσημερι βραδι....  κανε για ενα μηνα loading με 6γρ την ημερα και μετα αμα θες πεσε στα 4γρ με 2 δωσεις....

την κρεατινη θα ελεγα να την βαλεις για καμια βδομαδα στα 10γρ τη μερα... σπασμενα σε 5γρ+5γρ πριν και μετα την προπο... η' πρωι-βραδι πχ...
και μετα 5γρ τη μερα για οσο θες....

και τα bcaa μονο τις μερες προπονησης πριν την προπονηση... κανα 15-30' η' και ακριβως πριν... υπολογισε 1γρ ανα 10κιλα βαρους... αλλιως 10γρ ειναι καλα...

----------


## s0k0s

Ντεβιλ, παιζει ρολο ομως να ειναι και σε αδειο στομαχι (κανα 20λεπτο πριν το γευμα) η ληψη της αλανινης ετσι;

----------


## Devil

> Ντεβιλ, παιζει ρολο ομως να ειναι και σε αδειο στομαχι (κανα 20λεπτο πριν το γευμα) η ληψη της αλανινης ετσι;


σε σχεση με την αποροφηση?

δεν νομιζω... δλδ free amino ειναι... θα αποροφηθει απλα θα παρει λιγο χρονο παραπανω αν εισαι με γεματο στομαχι φουλ....

ασε που οι περισσοτεροι που κανουν 5+ γευματα ειναι σχεδον μονιμα με γεματο στομαχι...

----------


## s0k0s

Μαλιστα. Και οσο για το αλλο που ειναι πριν το πρωινο 20λεπτα κανονικα ησχυει; (για την 1η δοση αναφερομαι)

----------


## grtech

> και τα bcaa μονο τις μερες προπονησης πριν την προπονηση... κανα 15-30' η' και ακριβως πριν... *υπολογισε 1γρ ανα κιλο βαρους...* αλλιως 10γρ ειναι καλα...


DrEvil για αποσαφήνισε φίλε μου λίγο το υπογραμμισμένο γιατί μου βγαίνουν λίγο περίεργα τα καπίκια.

----------


## Devil

> Μαλιστα. Και οσο για το αλλο που ειναι πριν το πρωινο 20λεπτα κανονικα ησχυει; (για την 1η δοση αναφερομαι)


δεν εχεις θεμα μια χαρα ειναι...

----------


## Devil

> DrEvil για αποσαφήνισε φίλε μου λίγο το υπογραμμισμένο γιατί μου βγαίνουν λίγο περίεργα τα καπίκια.


γραψε λαθοςςςςςς...... :01. Mr. Green: 

1γρ ανα 10κιλα ηθελα να γραψω.... 

δεν ξερω γιατι αλλα καθε φορα που παω να ποσταρο δοσολογια για τα bcaa κανω την ιδια @@κια καθε φορα....
οχι τιποτα αλλο αλλα τετοιες δοσεις μονο ο poliquin τις προτεινει... και συνηθως γελαει ο κοσμος.... :01. Mr. Green: 

thanks.... το διορθωσα... :01. Wink:

----------


## Mikekan

Παίδες λέτε ότι είναι οκ με άδειο στομάχι. Δηλαδή ακόμα και το πρωί που κάνω αερόβια με ένα καφέ μόνο μπορώ να τη χτυπήσω πριν την αερόβια?

----------


## beefmeup

ναι,δεν θα εχεις θεμα..

----------


## Mikekan

Σε ευχαριστώ!

----------


## kall1as

Λοιπον θα θελα να μου πειτε ποσο αποχη πρεπει να κανουμε μετα απο 2 μηνο κυκλο αλανινης με φορτωμα αρχικα και συνητηρηση επειτα..???

----------


## beefmeup

δες εδω..

Φορτωμα με καρνοσυνη κ περιοδος αποβολης απο τον ανθρωπινο μυικο ιστο.

----------


## kall1as

δηλαδη στο 2μηνο χρησης κανουμε και ενα 2μηνο διαλειμμα σωστα?Παντως προσωπικα πρεπει να εχω μικρη ευαισθησια γτ τσιμπημα δν εχω καθολου ουτε με 2,αλλα ουτε με 3 γρ αλανινης.. :01. Unsure:

----------


## Mikekan

> δηλαδη στο 2μηνο χρησης κανουμε και ενα 2μηνο διαλειμμα σωστα?Παντως προσωπικα πρεπει να εχω μικρη ευαισθησια γτ τσιμπημα δν εχω καθολου ουτε με 2,αλλα ουτε με 3 γρ αλανινης..


Ούτε εγώ, είχα μονο τις πρώτες φορές που πήρα, δεν λέει κάτι αυτο!

----------


## GEORGE2226

Εχω παρει το Beta Ala 9 της UNIVERSAL, μπορει να μου πει καποιος πως να το χρησιμοποιω???απο το μαγαζι που το πηρα μου λεγανε οτι να ναι κ στην αρχη δεν ηξεραν οτι ειναι 
καψουλες κ μου λεγανε οτι να ναι.....να το χρησημοποιω κ τις μερες που δεν παω γυμναστηριο??

----------


## GEORGE2226

> Εχω παρει το Beta Ala 9 της UNIVERSAL, μπορει να μου πει καποιος πως να το χρησιμοποιω???απο το μαγαζι που το πηρα μου λεγανε οτι να ναι κ στην αρχη δεν ηξεραν οτι ειναι 
> καψουλες κ μου λεγανε οτι να ναι.....να το χρησημοποιω κ τις μερες που δεν παω γυμναστηριο??


να και τα συστατικα

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Γιώργο μάλλον δε διάβασες το άρθρο ούτε τις προηγούμενες σελίδες του σχολιασμού.  :05. Biceps: 




> *Πώς λαμβάνεται η β-αλανίνη
> *
> Τυπικά συστίνεται να γίνεται μια φάση φορτώματος στη β-αλανίνη, ξεκινώντας με 6γρ την ημέρα σπασμένα σε 2 με 3 δόσεις μέσα στην ημέρα για τις πρώτες 6 ημέρες. Έπειτα ακολουθεί η φάση της συντήρησης λαμβάνοντας 3 γρ σπασμένα σε 3 δόσεις. 
> Ακόμη θυμηθείτε ότι συνήθως χρειάζεται περίπου 2 εβδομάδες να παρατηρήσετε τα πρώτα θετικά αποτελέσματα στις επιδόσεις σας, για αυτό αν δεν παρατηρήσετε κάτι αμέσως, μην τα παρατήσετε εύκολα.

----------


## GEORGE2226

Το διάβασα αλλά έχω μπερδευτεί λιγάκι  :01. Unsure: 
το συγκεκριμενο προιον στις 3 καψουλες εχει 2 γρ. αλανινης οποτε ποσες χρειαζετε να παιρνω τη μερα κ για ποσο καιρο?
Αρχικα ήθελα να παρω αλανινη σε σκονη αλλα έβρισκα μονο της warriorlab κ δεν το πηρα....κ τωρα μου φαίνεται πως την εχω πατήσει

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Μπορείς να το τρέξεις για 1-2 εβδομάδες στις 3+3+3 κάψουλες την ημέρα, κι έπειτα 2+2+2.

----------


## GEORGE2226

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!!!!   :01. Smile:

----------


## Flintz

εγω λαμβανω β-αλλανηνη 4γρ + 6γρ κιτρουληνη+1,75mg κρεατηνη HCL PRE-workout. πιστευετε οτι κανω λαθως χρηση της β-αλλανηνης? εγω βλεπω αποτελεσματα ακομα και σαν preworkout να την περνω,εξαλου το αποτελεσμα της ειναι αρθρηστικο με τον χρονο χρησης απ οτι εχω καταλαβει και οχι με το timing.

----------


## Mikekan

Ακριβώς η Β-Αλανίνη δουλεύει συγκεντρωτικά όπως και η κρεατίνη.

----------


## beefmeup

οι μελετες της κρεατινης δινουν αμμεσα αποτελεσματα στις μετρησεις τους.
η β-αλανινη ομως οχι,θελει χρονο για να κανει build-up,γιατι πρεπει να επιτευχθει αυξηση στα επιπεδα καρνοσινης πραγμα που δεν γινεται αμμεσα.
γιαυτο οπως εχω γραψει κ αλλου το να βαλει καποιος β-αλανινη μεσα σε prewo δεν εχει κ πολυ νοημα αν αυτη ειναι η μονη στιγμη της μερα που την λαμβανει,καθως επισης κ μονο τις μερες προπονησης.
θελει καθε μερα κ διαρκεια χρονου.

----------


## Flintz

εγω παρατηρω και αυξηση στην αεροβικη αντοχη παντως - δεν ξερω αν οφιλετε στην β-αλανηνη βεβαια η απλα επιδη κανω πιο πολυ αεροβια τωρα... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## sailim

Μιας και διαβασα πως καλό ειναι να κανουμε κύκλους χρήσεις των 8-12 εβδομάδων, για πόσο καιρό ειναι καλό να γίνεται η διακοπή, πριν ξεκινησουμε άλλο κύκλο χρήση της;

Επίσης, πόσο αναγκαία ειναι η συμπλήρωση ταυρίνης, οταν γινεται χρήση b alanine

----------


## beefmeup

σου εσβησα ενα ποστ απο την αξιολογηση συμπληρωματος..
κανεις μια ερωτηση κ σπαμαρεις σε σχετικα θεματα με το ιδιο πραγμα..
την επομενη φορα θα φας μονιμο ban, γιατι δεν ειναι η πρωτη φορα που το κανεις..

να περιμενεις να παρεις απαντηση, οποτε κ αν σου απαντησει καποιος..

----------


## Panhell34

Παιδιά είναι υποχρεωτικό να γίνεται φόρτωμα?Οπως επίσης είναι υποχρεωτικό να είναι οι δόσεις σπασμένες μέσα στη μέρα και όχι όλες πριν την προπόνηση?Φαντάζομαι ότι υπάρχουν έρευνες που λένε ότι έτσι είναι αποτελεσματικότερη αλλά θεωρώ ότι μου είναι λίγο δύσκολο να το χωρίσω!Επίσης και τις off μέρες παίρνουμε από 6 γρ.???Ρωτάω γιατί έχω βήτα αλανίνη της nutrend και οι οδηγίες λένε 2-4 κάψουλες 45 λεπτά πριν την προπό!Να φανταστώ ότι κάθε εταιρία λέει τα δικά της και παίρνω σαν μπούσουλα το άρθρο ε?     :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Razz:    Αρα έχουμε και λέμε 6 γρ. χωρισμένα στις 2-3 δόσεις για 6-7 μέρες και από εκεί και πέρα 3 γρ.!Και συστήνεται με άδειο στομάχι!ΟΚ    :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Προσωπικά ποτέ δεν έκανα φόρτωμα... παίρνω 3γρ μισή ώρα πριν την προπόνηση για να έχει το χρόνο να ενεργήσει και όλα καλά. Στις μέρες που δεν κάνω προπόνηση εννοείται πως δεν την παίρνω. Αν είναι δυνατόν καθε 3 εβδομάδες κάνω μια παύση για να μην συνηθίζει το σώμα.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

^^Οπως το λεει ο Νασερ χρονικα ,για μικρα διαστηματα που εχω παρει.
Πριν την προπονηση μαζι με Κιτρουλινη κ Bcaa μεσα.

----------


## Panhell34

:03. Thumb up:   Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας και την ανταπόκριση    :01. Smile:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Πρεπει να παιρνεις καθε μερα,κανεις δεν κανεις προπονηση...δουλευει σα την κρεατινη,πρεπει να κανει build-up στους μυες.

----------


## Spartan4

Μια απορία παιδια εχω διαβάσει αρκετά εδω για την αλανινη και οτι βοηθάει στην δημιουργία της καρνοσινης και υπαρχουν οφέλη γιατι λοιπόν να μην παρουμε συμπλήρωμα καρνοσινης που εχει και αλανινη και ιστιδινη;

----------


## beefmeup

γιατι η καρνοσινη σαν συμπληρωμα δεν εχει την δυνατοτητα να μπει σε ποσοτητες μεσα στα μυικα κυταρα..επισης αν την παρεις ποσιμη το σωμα θα την διασπασει σε β-αλανινη κ ιστιδινη.
ο καλυτερος τροπος μεχρι τωρα να αυξησεις την συγκεντρωση της καρνοσυνης στο σωμα ειναι εμεσα, μεσω της β-αλανινης, γιατι εκει ουσιαστικα αυξανεις την παραγωγη της χωρις να μπαινεις σε διαδικασιες να ψαχνεις ποση κ αν αποροφηθηκε απο το συμπληρωμα.

----------


## Spartan4

Ευχαριστω αδερφε και καλημερα

----------


## Jumaru

Καλό θα ήταν να μην τη συνδυάσετε με ταυρίνη όπως λέει εδώ: https://examine.com/supplements/beta-alanine/
Έχει στο λινκ μελέτες κτλ

----------


## beefmeup

λεει οτι σε μελετες που εχουν γινει σε ποντικια υπηρχε θεμα στον συνδιασμο αυτων των 2 συστατικων, αλλα στους ανθρωπους δεν υπαρχουν ενδειξεις.
οποτε κανει μια υποθεση μετα, τπτ παραπανω, κ ετσι κ αλλιως δεν θα παιρνει καποιος β-αλανινη για παντα...δεν υπαρχει κατι που δεν εχουμε ξαναγραψει κ εδω μεσα.

----------


## NASSER

Έχει ψάξει κανείς ποιος συνδυασμός είναι ο βέλτιστος ή ακόμα ποιος δεν μας κάνει? Τον περασμένο χρόνο την συνδίασα με Σιτρουλίνη, κρεατίνη μονοϋδρική, αργινίνη και L-Leucine. έβαζα μαζί αναβράζον βιταμίνη C 1000mg και ηλεκτρολύτες. Όσο κουρασμένος και να ήμουν, δούλευε καθώς προκαλούσε διέγερση, δύναμη και καλά πρηξίματα.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ναι Nasser κ γω την συνδιαζω καπως ετσι κ καλα φαινεται με πιανει. Εκτος της κρεατινης που την παιρνω μετα οποτε θυμαμαι :01. Wink: .
Μαζι με Κιτρουλινη ,Bcaa, κ καμια αναβραζον C ,η πολυβιταμινη με μεταλλα σε μερες περισσοτερης εφιδρωσης.

----------

